# ElCon 500W DC/DC converter mystery wire



## msk (Jul 5, 2016)

I recently bought an ElCon 500W (HKDC-F Series) DC converter to replace one I've been using for years and finally gave out. This new one has an extra wire the old one didn't have that is simply labeled "Enable". It is the same color and gauge as the other 12v positive wires so my best guess is that it's supposed to go to key switched 12v. So that's what I did, but nothing happens. No output from the DC converter. I also tried leaving it disconnected, to no avail. Is it maybe supposed to go the traction pack positive (seems unlikely).

I have scoured the internet for documentation, and have found nowhere that ElCon has documented the purpose of this wire. Anyone else have same charger or an idea of what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## msk (Jul 5, 2016)

Update: I reached out to ElCon support... For anyone else looking for this information: the enable wire needs to be connected to TRACTION PACK positive, not 12v positive. I was too timid to try this without confirmation.


----------



## pdxgibby (Dec 6, 2018)

OMG! Thank you! I was just wondering the same thing with my Elcon DC/DC converter. Does the enable wire AND the input + BOTH go to traction pack positive?


----------



## msk (Jul 5, 2016)

pdxgibby said:


> OMG! Thank you! I was just wondering the same thing with my Elcon DC/DC converter. Does the enable wire AND the input + BOTH go to traction pack positive?


At least on my model, yes. Mine has been running well for the last couple months.


----------



## EJDSP (Oct 1, 2020)

msk said:


> Update: I reached out to ElCon support... For anyone else looking for this information: the enable wire needs to be connected to TRACTION PACK positive, not 12v positive. I was too timid to try this without confirmation.


Thanks for the feedback. I had the same question. Using the 12VDC chassis voltage didn't make sense; the traction pack positive voltage makes more sense.


----------



## EJDSP (Oct 1, 2020)

Assuming there is no alternative 12V voltage source in your system, the only way to enable the DC-DC converter is with the TRACTION PACK positive. You cannot enable a DC-DC converter with a voltage that does not, as yet, exist.


----------

